# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit fr mein Board 241x62 im Boardbag von M in den Norden

## HydroPhil

Servus und Moin,

suche fr mein Fanatic Freewave 98 (241 x 61 cm) im Boardbag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Mnchen in den Norden.
Alles ab Hannover wre schon eine groe Hilfe.
Hannover, Hamburg, Lbeck, Wismar, Rostock you name it. Ideal wre der Raum Rostock.
Beteilige mich selbstverstndlich an den Spritkosten!

Aloha
Phil

----------


## tina.gaebler@gmail.com

Hallo, ich suche auch eine MFG von MUC nach Berlin fr ein 84l FSW... Wir knnten uns zusammen tun.. wenn ich wen finde sage ich dir auf jeden Fall Bescheid. VG
Tina

----------

